# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات  Firmware Strong 26-01-2017

## mohamed73

*26.01.2017* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *13.01.2017* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *01.12.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *05.09.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *27.08.2016* *SRT 4930L*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * SRT 4920*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *20.08.2016*  *SRT 4922*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *13.08.2016* *SRT 4950*  *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *11.08.2016* *SRT4955* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *28.07.2016* *SRT4950HM*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *SRT4902* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *SRT4920*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *SRT4930* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *28.04.2016* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *24.03.2016* *سترونج*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Solving  Smart Card Reader & Hard*  *30.01.2016**
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *11.01.2016
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *10.12.2015* *SRT 4920KSA* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * SRT4920_4922_4922A* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *30.11.2015* *   SRT 4902* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *SRT4920_4922_4922A* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *21.10.2015
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *12.10.2015* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *08.10.2015* * SRT 4902* * 1.66P* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SRT 4930* * 1.76P* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *30.09.2015* * SRT 4950* * V3.3P* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SRT 4930* * 1.75P* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *03.09.2015*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *26.08.2015* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *18.08.2015* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*] *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *13.08.2015* *Strong 4950 – 4950M* *V 3.34P* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *10.08.2015* *SRT 4950 H*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *SRT 4920 4922 4922A*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *06.08.2015* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *31.08.2015* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *28.06.2015*
 *New Software for SRT4920KSA ( SAUDI Only) supports You Tube
 *New Software for SRT4902 – 4930 supports You Tube
 *New Software supports: SRT4920_4922_4922A_180p_150624
1. Supported Dubai media
2. Supported M S C A M
3. Supported Daily motion Arabic search
4. Fixed EPG Wrong Display problem at Eutelsat7A.
5. Supported Auto scan/Blind scan time in system information menu.
6. Supported VIVO and UMG, etc video clip in Youtube. *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   SRT 7000 Version 1.88 04.06.2015 Fix for YouTube Please do Factory Reset after installing new software  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SRT 7014 Version 1.88 04.06.2015 Fix for Youtube Please do Factory Reset after installing new software  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   SRT 4950H Version 3.24 AP 04.06.2015 Fix: Youtube   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SRT 4930L Version 1.25 04.06.2015 Fix:YouTube   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   SRT 4922A Version 1.13 04.06.2015 Fix: Youtube   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  SRT 4922B+ Version 1.13 04.06.2015 Fix: YouTube   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## VIP_2006

السلآم عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته حيــآك الله ....بارك الله فيك

----------

